# my concert (13 years old)



## alonbi (Nov 4, 2011)

hello, im 13 years old and i would like to hear you opinion, thankes you!
its one of mozart concertos, no.2 kv.107 in D major:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

That's a rockin' hat, where can I get one like that


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My opinion is that the orchestra sounds really out of tune.


----------



## alonbi (Nov 4, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> That's a rockin' hat, where can I get one like that


 actually thats not a rokinw hat... im jewish, and thats called a kippa, religions put the kippas on their head...


----------

